# maltese with a chihuahua



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

A big hi to everyone







i am a new SM member but i must say that i am already very addicted and make a point to visit this site everyday.i enjoy finding and sharing all the information here especially seeing everyone's pictures...its all so very wonderful.all your furbabies are so cuteee.
coming to me i have a furbaby who is now 6 months old and am thinking of getting another puppy for him.you know how these puppies can get so very addicting







i recently came across a chihuahua breeder and fell in love with one of her puppies and even put down a deposit on him.i later visited my vet and told her about my idea of adding the chihuahua in my family.she was like "oh chihuahuas are pretty temperamental and have this tendency to boss over so be careful of your maltese" i was kind of surprised after hearing her remark and now thats put me in a dilemma







all i want is a good companion for my maltese...i want them to be good friends and not to feel threatened by each other's presence.so can you all please tell me if they will get along or not out of your experience?if not i dont mind forgoing my deposit...all i am concerned is about my baby's happiness as he is already spoiled rotten







i am waiting to listen to all your valuable information.do help me out and sorry for the long post.Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I honestly don't know much about chi's but I will say the ones I've come across, including one we rescued off the street (poor baby), were very mild tempered and sweet. Perhaps, since your maltese was there first, the chi will be fine. Why not ask the breeder if you can bring the maltese to see him a few times before taking him home?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

No offense to Chi lovers, but the few I've met are just like those nasty Taco Bell dogs are portrayed.

This is very informative about the breed's personality. Based on this I wouldn't think they'd make a good companion for a laid back Maltese. They wouldn't be on my list of a dog I'd want to own, either!

http://www.yourpurebredpuppy.com/reviews/chihuahuas.html


----------



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

thanks a lot cosy's mom and lady's mom for giving me your share of information and thanks a ton for the link lady's mom.i am basically from india and have come here to the US for a short stint.i cant work here in this country so im left bored and feeling lonely the whole day...especially extremely homesick and i used to be terribly scared of dogs as you can find a lot of strays on the road in india so i used to hit the panic button if i found one on the road.after coming here i noticed that a lot of dogs are well behaved and treated like a baby in the family.my doctor here actually advised me to have a puppy so that it would help me overcome a bit of my depression away from family.i am very scared of these big dogs so had no clue about these puppy mills or pet store or breeders or whatever.just thought that if i need a puppy had to walk over to the pet store and get one and did exactly that.but luckily the shopkeeper there had told me to get a maltese as they are supposed to be the best temperament wise and everything and hence i got my first maltese pup.i have fallen in love with him ever since...and have wanted another pup from then on and only after having got him have i googled and found more info on the breed and i thank my stars for having found the right one.i have never seen toy breeds like maltese or any other in india apart from pomeranians,pugs,daschunds but the large breeds are available there.now i want to get another pup from a good breeder and no more pet stores for me now that i am aware of the happenings.
it amazes me after coming across this forum and reading all your messages about the way you guys look after your babies and the amount of love and care and giving a thought to the smallest details.














wowww...i am just amazed and have now become very enthusiastic doing the same for my puppy going around finding the best in everything for him.i have to say that i am so happy that i have found love in dogs.







sorry for trying your patience with this long post and once again thanks a ton for your information.


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Chihuahuas can be tempermental and nasty little dogs if not brought up right. Their training and socializing is very important otherwise you end with a mean chi. I love chihuahuas, they are great little dogs but once again the training is very important in order to have a great chi. You also want to take the personality into consideration. You don't want a shy timid one as it will just make things harder for you and your maltese. You want a friendly and outgoing chi. So if the pup you picked is friendly and outgoing and you give him the right training, I think they would do great together.
If you decide not to go with a chihauhua, consider a yorkie, they are great little dogs they get along with maltese great!!


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

My dtr has a chi and evrything has to be her idea. They are very bossy little things. Maybe it is a personality issue only.








They play when over here w/my Lhasa and malt very well, but also her dog is very jealous if my dogs sit on her mommies lap!








My dtr also has a great dane..guess who is the boss at her house.







ya... the chi!
Those litttle chi's are sweet, she never house trained her very well and she goes anywhere at my house.







I don't know either if that's the breed or what. It is nice not to have the grooming issue and they are pretty tough little things.
Don't know how much this helped....good luck.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> My dtr has a chi and evrything has to be her idea. They are very bossy little things. Maybe it is a personality issue only.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you read the link I posted above, it rated Chi's as one of the top ten worst dogs to housetrain.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

My son, and DIL, will be the first to admit that their little Chihuaha does NOT love other dogs, nor the human race









They have had sweet little Molly since she was a puppy. Make a long story short, other than mom and dad, she hates us ALL


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=351251
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, I see from the link now.
But reading also Maltese are in the top 5 hardest to housetrain Iam little surprised.
Do you know what dog is considered easiest to train? Too bad it's not the great dane.


----------



## chico (Mar 4, 2007)

I wouldnt want a chi in my house with my malt.. Another malt or a yorkie would be my first choices.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*My friend has a chi whom she rescued. He likes no one except me and Pacino and Ralphie. He has bitten my husband twice and when she first got him he went after Pacino...But Pacino was persistant and the three of them are friends. I don't know if it is just him but he does not like to play. He is very bossy and he is the alpha even with my friend which I keep telling her she needs to change that.*

*I try very hard, without trying to hurt my friend's feelings, to not have her bring him over here, as he marks every time he comes in. He knows exactly what he is doing and knows where the pee pee pads are but he just lifts his leg where ever he wants and goes. He has been here twice and both times marked. It certainly is a great thing that I am an Office Manager of a carpet cleaning company as I have cleaning stuff here that guarantees once used a dog will never go in that spot again!! LOL*

*My two boys are very good and never go off of the pads...now I know accidents happen especially in a strange place and that is to be expected....but he goes on the floor at home also, usually on a pile of her clothes....ewwwww*

*I don't know if that is the right breed to have as a playmate with a Maltese but then again I do not know the breed well, just what I have seen. I would have to agree that perhaps a Yorkie, another Maltese or another small breed that is a bit more playful would be a better choice.*

*Good luck in your search.*

*Marie & the Boys*


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

What a load of rubbish. Any dog has the potential to be nasty and be a problem dog, EVEN a Maltese. I can't stand it when people run down a breed they really don't know a hole lot about, so you may have heard of some Chihuahua doing this or that or a friend may have one that does something else, so what, that doesn't make all Chihuahuas that way. Just like cause my Neigbours Malt barks day and night doesn't mean all malts do ( just like some male malts mark things).

I have Ernie and he is the sweetest loving beautiful little man, Sammy maree ( Malt) and Max ( Malt) get on so well, they are the bestest of friends, and as to house training he was fine, no real issues, nothing that I didn't go through with Sammy Maree and Max.

Your Chihuahua like ANY OTHER breed will make a valuable member to your family if you train it, love it and put the effort that is required to raise a happy functioning member of your canine family.

I wish you all the very best with your new little furbaby, Meet My special little Ernie

[attachment=20558:attachment]

[attachment=20559:attachment]


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=351251
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It also rates Maltese in the top FIVE worst dogs to housetrain, though, and makes a few of the same negative points about Malts as it does about Chis. 



> What a load of rubbish. Any dog has the potential to be nasty and be a problem dog, EVEN a Maltese. I can't stand it when people run down a breed they really don't know a hole lot about, so you may have heard of some Chihuahua doing this or that or a friend may have one that does something else, so what, that doesn't make all Chihuahuas that way. Just like cause my Neigbours Malt barks day and night doesn't mean all malts do ( just like some male malts mark things).
> 
> I have Ernie and he is the sweetest loving beautiful little man, Sammy maree ( Malt) and Max ( Malt) get on so well, they are the bestest of friends, and as to house training he was fine, no real issues, nothing that I didn't go through with Sammy Maree and Max.
> 
> Your Chihuahua like ANY OTHER breed will make a valuable member to your family if you train it, love it and put the effort that is required to raise a happy functioning member of your canine family.[/B]


Very good point, Bek! 

I think, ultimately, any breed can have problems. Of course, there are some problems that are more typical to certain breeds. But I don't think I'd write Chis off. I have met nasty, yappy, obnoxious Maltese (gasp!) ... that didn't stop me from getting my precious Sprout. 

GOOD LUCK with your new baby!!!







Can't wait to see pics of both of your little ones.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I think there is a lot to be said about a breeds overall temperment. I have found that the descriptions of different breeds' personalities do hold true-- of course there are exceptions to everything. And a lot does depend on breeding, socialization and training. However some traits you can't train out! 

I think it's important to understand the first dog in the house, and to understand the personality of the second dog. If one is very sensitive/submissive and the other is very dominant there can be issues- even among the same breeds. 

I would read up on Chi, and talk to the breeder about the personlities of the parents and the personalities of the puppy as it emerges. I think in the right house, and with the right people Chis can be fanastic little dogs- but I have also known plenty that have been holy terrors. I think many Chis need a firm, confident owner or they will take over!


----------



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

thanks a lot for all the information that you guys have shared with me...







i guess i would settle in for another furbaby as i think i would prefer a puppy to snuggle with and be a lap dog with a more laid back kind of an attitude...am looking around for malts...hopefully i will find a beautiful baby soon







all the information that you guys shared with me was really helpful.once again thanks a lotttt


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I wouldn't totally dismiss a breed you are interested in. I saw a couple of well meaning people suggested a Yorkie but I know first hand that isn't necessarily a guaranteed happy relationship either. Long story, but basically your first pets socialization and temperment have to mix well with the new additions soicialization and temperment, and there is no perfect breed that will guarantee a good fit. Good luck with the search


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

> What a load of rubbish. Any dog has the potential to be nasty and be a problem dog, EVEN a Maltese. I can't stand it when people run down a breed they really don't know a hole lot about, so you may have heard of some Chihuahua doing this or that or a friend may have one that does something else, so what, that doesn't make all Chihuahuas that way. Just like cause my Neigbours Malt barks day and night doesn't mean all malts do ( just like some male malts mark things).
> 
> I have Ernie and he is the sweetest loving beautiful little man, Sammy maree ( Malt) and Max ( Malt) get on so well, they are the bestest of friends, and as to house training he was fine, no real issues, nothing that I didn't go through with Sammy Maree and Max.
> 
> ...


Oh Bek74,
I did not mean to run down any breed, I was just trying (not very well) to explain my only experience with a chi and malt.
I agree any dog may or maynot get along.
I have no problem with my dtr's Chi(except for the peeing, which now I just shut off certain rooms).
She is really sweet and loves everyone in the family, except when she's cold







.
I considered a chi myself but my youngest has horrible allergies and they shed a bit more. 
Your little Ernie is sooooo cute!!!!!!!!!Tell us more about him.
If you look at my gallery you will see her chi w/ a brown (natural not poo) spot on her butt.


----------

